

Rich Hickey on ClojureScript & the (Google) Closure JavaScript Library - espeed
http://blip.tv/clojure/rich-hickey-unveils-clojurescript-5399498

======
KevinEldon
This is from Clojure NYC in July 2011. Rich unveils ClojureScript.

